# Post-Kami Fusion Piccolo vs The Hulk



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

vs





Both characters are bloodlusted and are at full power. No prep time.

I'd say Piccolo. Piccolo, at that time, could beat 1st form Cell and was about equal to Artificial Human #17. He's obviously much faster than the Hulk, can fly and evade almost all of the Hulk's attacks. I'd say Piccolo roughs the Hulk up a bit and finishes it off with a Makankosappo.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd say you're wrong and if Piccolo gets close he gets his head ripped off.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

So the Hulk's fast enough to hit someone like Piccolo?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

Just because he gets close to the Hulk, doesn't mean he still can't evade the Hulk's attacks. If he wanted he could just fly in the and barrage the battlefield with chi blasts.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Just because he gets close to the Hulk, doesn't mean he still can't evade the Hulk's attacks. If he wanted he could just fly in the and barrage the battlefield with chi blasts.



Once he breaks his hand on Hulk's manly chest he will be stunned and leave himself open for attack.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Hulk could literally kill Piccolo in two hits, if he's generous. The tremendous and absurd amount of strength between them is insane.

Hulk breaks Piccolo. And he could let him spam ki blasts too, they wouldn't do shit. Thunderclap > Piccolo.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

As I stated before, Piccolo is too fast for the Hulk to get to. Piccolo could dodge attacks, or even just fly away from harms way. Piccolo can regenerate as well, so any attack that Hulk hits Piccolo with, he could just regenerate from it (if the Hulks attack even tear off any limbs :S).


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Piccolo still dies to Thunderclap. And if you destroy Piccolo's head, he doesn't regenerate, your confusing him with Cell or Buu.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

When did I say that he'd regenerate even if his head was gone?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

It really doesn't matter. You were implying it like Hulk couldn't do anything to him. In any case, Hulk smashes him apart.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Piccolo only ever regenerated an arm, at least that's all I remember.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

I really don't read very many American comics, but how fast is Hulk, actually? Because even if he is stronger than Piccolo, does he have the speed to match it? Because if he's slowed down by his huge muscle mass, Piccolo could dodge all of his attacks and just get him after he's wasted all of his strength.



Havoc said:


> Piccolo only ever regenerated an arm, at least that's all I remember.



Piccolo can regenerate any part of his body as long as his head is intact, unlike Cell or Buu who can regenerate with or without their head.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> Piccolo can regenerate any part of his body as long as his head is intact, unlike Cell or Buu who can regenerate with or without their head.



Do you have proof of this?

I don't remember any Nameks having regen like Hulk, for example.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Vegeta killed a group Namekians with just blunt force from his fists. Regeneration isn't helping Piccolo that much.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Nov 3, 2007)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Piccolo also can rapidly regenerate damaged parts of his body, as long as his brain is still in-tact.



I'm looking for the scan where he says it.



> Vegeta killed a group Namekians with just blunt force from his fists. Regeneration isn't helping Piccolo that much.



So Piccolo is exactly like low-level Namekian Elders? Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Compared to the Hulk, he's like a Saibaman. Tops.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 3, 2007)

Dr. David Friendly said:


> I really don't read very many American comics, but how fast is Hulk, actually? Because even if he is stronger than Piccolo, does he have the speed to match it? Because if he's slowed down by his huge muscle mass, Piccolo could dodge all of his attacks and just get him after he's wasted all of his strength.



The Hulk has tagged the Silver Surfer (lightspeeder and sometimes above) before, so Piccolo is definitely going to get bashed if he gets within range.



> Piccolo can regenerate any part of his body as long as his head is intact, unlike Cell or Buu who can regenerate with or without their head.



Regen isn't going to help Piccolo in this fight.  Piccolo has never shown the ability to suffer extreme damage and regen ala Cell or Buu.  It was always just a limb or two that he had to regrow.  You also said Hulk's strongest form, which means Piccolo is gone after a single attack with or without regen.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

And FYI, no DB characters moves faster then the speed of light. And no, Shoukan Idou is not FTL. It's just teleportation. And no, Piccolo still stands no chance.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

Hulk. Piccolo doesn't have a single attack that could stop Hulk. Hulk will rush right through Piccolo's physical attacks, speed wouldn't matter much if he can't do any real damage. Piccolo using ki blasts through the whole battle without facing Hulk h2h wouldn't do any good either, hill and moutain destroying blasts isn't enough to take Hulk out, and DBZ characters hold back from using tatics like that because it drains them of their ki alot faster than it would just fighting h2h. Hulk will just pressure Piccolo, just dodging and regenerating through most of his attacks until he hits him or he runs out of ki.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2007)

Didn't the strongest form of Hulk punk The Juggernaut?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

That was War Hulk, MT. And it was somewhat jobbing. War Hulk had enchanced armor made from Apocalypse and Celestial technology.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 3, 2007)

Yea, so would that count as his strongest form or would we use the one that held up the 300 billion ton mountain? Or maybe the one that ripped Onslaught open?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

That was World War Hulk. Who I think is stronger then War Hulk. But I'm not entirely sure.

Edit: Nvm, War Hulk with celestial armor > WWH Hulk. He recently beat the shit out of WW Juggs, who is stronger then WWH.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2007)

couldn't Piccolo just destroy the planet and lol from that floating platform he lives on?

i mean, he blew up the moon when his power level wasn't even 500 yet...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 3, 2007)

Even if he did blow up the planet, how would that be a win?

Hulk would still be alive.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 3, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Even if he did blow up the planet, how would that be a win?
> 
> Hulk would still be alive.



oh, he can breath in space now?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah, for quite some time now too.


----------



## soupnazi235 (Nov 3, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> oh, he can breath in space now?



Lol, this would be incredibly anticlimatic 
Sucks to be a large angry green man I guess (Pic is a sexy lean green man).


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2007)

Kage no Yume said:


> *The Hulk has tagged the Silver Surfer* (lightspeeder and sometimes above) before, so Piccolo is definitely going to get bashed if he gets within range.



I want to rape everyone that uses that freaking arguement, I want to mutilate their face and shite on their corpse. I want to slaughter their family and feed their bodies to cannibals. 

'lawl he hit ss who is ftl so he can hit anyone slower!'.

Yes, because Silver Surfer is *always* moving at speeds faster than light. 
Yes, because comics always has characters from both sides fighting at full power every fight.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> couldn't Piccolo just destroy the planet and lol from that floating platform he lives on?
> 
> i mean, he blew up the moon when his power level wasn't even 500 yet...




I don't think he has an attack that could destroy the planet (which is much larger than the moon and has gravity). He doesn't have an attack like Goku, Vegeta, Freeza, Cell,  Gohan and Buu that charges up alot of ki into attacks that could penetrate through the planet ( not including kid buu since his charged attack destroyed earth by just touching the surface). And btw, Hulk has survived such attacks.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

A much much weaker Piccolo destroyed the moon. Planet-Busting would certainly be within his realm of power, I've seen handbook scans of him being stronger then pre-Super Perfect Cell by the end of DB. But again that wouldn't do more then piss of the Hulk and make him angrier.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2007)

Hmm, interesting battle.  I gotta give it to the Hulk, just because Piccolo would get one mean thrashing if he gets anywhere close.  I think the Hulk would be too mad to even feel a ki blast, yet alone care about it.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Shiroi Kiba said:
> >
> >
> > > A much much weaker Piccolo destroyed the moon. Planet-Busting would certainly be within his realm of power, I've seen handbook scans of him being stronger then pre-Super Perfect Cell by the end of DB. But again that wouldn't do more then piss of the Hulk and make him angrier.
> > ...


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Bullet said:


> He's improved in power, but that doesn't mean he can destroy the planet. The Androids were more powerful than Goku and Vegeta at one point, but nither of them had energy attacks that could destroy the planet. Piccolo doesn't have an attack like the kamehameha wave or Final Flash.



Androids were easily twice or more so stronger then Freeza, who can blow up planets. What does that suggest to you?


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Androids were easily twice or more so stronger then Freeza, who can blow up planets. What does that suggest to you?



That still doesn't prove that they could destroy the planet with one of their ki blasts. What evidence do you have of them being able to destroy the planet? Freeza had a special attack he used to destroy planets (death ball), the androids and Piccolo don't.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Bullet said:


> That still doesn't prove that they could destroy the planet with one of their ki blasts. What evidence do you have of them being able to destroy the planet? Freeza had a special attack he used to destroy planets (death ball), the androids and Piccolo don't.



Freeza started a chain reaction with a ki blast, it doesn't matter that it was called Death Ball. It was just a normal ki technique. Anyone from Freeza's level or above could do so.

Androids have infinite energy. A single large blast could at least replicate another chain reaction. And Semi-Perfect Cell was easily and casually blow up islands.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

> Shiroi Kiba said:
> 
> 
> > Freeza started a chain reaction with a ki blast, it doesn't matter that it was called Death Ball. It was just a normal ki technique. Anyone from Freeza's level or above could do so.
> ...


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

You don't need specific techniques to blow up a planet once your at or past Freeza's level.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> You don't need specific techniques to blow up a planet once your at or past Freeza's level.



Yeah they did. Proven by Goku, Cell, Vegeta, Gohan, and Freeza and Buu.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Regarding Hulk tagging Silver Surfer, you should realize that it's unreasonable to claim SS was moving at light speed when Hulk caught him.


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

Rather Surfer was moving at light speed (I don't think so) or not, He's still really fast. Hulk will have a hard time catching Piccolo, but I he will hit him. Piccolo will be overwhelmed by Hulks strength.


----------



## auron55 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bullet said:


> Rather Surfer was moving at light speed (I don't think so) or not, He's still really fast. Hulk will have a hard time catching Piccolo, but I he will hit him. Piccolo will be overwhelmed by Hulks strength.



Surfer was moving at LS as stating on wikipedia.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2007)

Who cares how fast Pickle boy is. Hulk has the answer in the form of a thunder clap


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 3, 2007)

How strong is thunderclap?


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> How strong is thunderclap?



Well since we are using the strongest versions of Hulk with all his wacky feats. It stopped a uni busting attack iirc


----------



## Bullet (Nov 3, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> Vegeta was about to destroy the planet, when Vegeta was owned by Freeza, Piccolo said "You fucktard, do you wanna bust the entire planet?"  Seriously, get a little common sense already. And prove me that he can only bust planets by death ball, in fact he never used a death ball to bust the planet.



Both attacks were unsucessful in destroying the planet in one shot, so they weren't planet destroying. This still doesn't mean Piccolo or the androids have attacks to destroy Earth in one shot.



> EDIT: What is the strongest type of attack the hulk survived?



He's regenerated from Vectors planet destroying blasts.



> And couldn't Piccolo just grab him and toss him into space?



Piccolo will be nothing but green goo on Hulks fists if he even thinks of trying to do something like that.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't tell anyone to stfu.


----------



## AgentMarth (Nov 3, 2007)

I see Hulk winning this from all I have heard. Piccolo may outclass him in speed, but I don't see him taking down Hulk, so if he stays away, he will just make Hulk madder with his fruitless attacks, therefor making him stronger. Depending on how fast Thunderclap is, Piccolo may dodge it, but that wont matter much if he himself can't hurt the Hulk. So at best Piccolo gains a stalemate, if not a loss.

About the plant buster attacks, it is perfectly reasonable that by the period right before his fusion with Kami (Hell even before that) that Piccolo could destroy a planet. Maybe not instantly, but with a charged attack. If you attack the core and make it unstable, bye bye planet. It is being said that he never showed the ability of a planet buster? Well, it should be obvious that Piccolo wasn't trying to BLOW UP the plant he is protecting, nor would he ever have any reason too at that point. #16, I think was stated to had a his strongest attack against Cell just leave a crater? Yet again, the reason to blow up the plant would be? Also wasn't Namek like 5x-10x Earth's size? Not sure on that but I think I remember it being a good deal bigger.

Face it, any of the good guys never had a reason/desire to kill 6 billion people just to take out one, Dragonball Hax or not.

Of course its all void if Hulk can breathe in space.....


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Nov 3, 2007)

I would have to say Piccolo could destroy a planet, to suggest he cannot shoot a beam straight through to the core is very odd considering how smart/strong he is post fusion.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Nov 3, 2007)

Hulk Smash tiny green man


----------



## Sub-Zero (Nov 3, 2007)

Piccolo curbstomps.  He's _much_ too fast for the Hulk.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Piccolo curbstomps.  He's _much_ too fast for the Hulk.



No he isn't.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2007)

F@ Mike said:


> Piccolo curbstomps.  He's _much_ too fast for the Hulk.



Ok asuming the thunderclap doesnt KO him whats pickleman going to do ???

Punch Hulk out ????
Fire his nasty ki attacks at Hulk ????


Even Thanos who would own any DBZ guy would rather not get involved with the Hulk


----------



## Power16 (Nov 3, 2007)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Hulk Smash tiny green man



And that's all folks!


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 3, 2007)

I say tie Piccolo blows up the earth. Piccolo dies. Then hulk floats around until he either suffacate, starve or die of thirst. So no body wins.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 3, 2007)

He can breathe in space which has been said in the thread if you read through it.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> I say tie Piccolo blows up the earth. Piccolo dies. Then hulk floats around until he either suffacate, starve or die of thirst. So no body wins.



Hulk can breath in space for the millionth time


----------



## azngamer87 (Nov 3, 2007)

Slips said:


> Hulk can breath in space for the millionth time



So what if he can breath in space it will not change the out come. Hulk would need to eat and drink in order to live. Sooner or later hulk will die of hunger or starvation. Weather it takes 1week or 1 year hulk will still be dead. Also how does the hulk breath in space when space has no air?


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

No he doesn't. Hulk could just eat Piccolo like he did to Kleiser.


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Hulk's physiology allows him to adapt to his environment. If he lives underwater, he will adapt to breath underwater. If he gets into space, he also adapts. Has all been shown. And as far as I know, Hulk never needed to eat or drink.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

He still had eaten Kleiser in the Avengers.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 3, 2007)

azngamer87 said:


> So what if he can breath in space it will not change the out come. Hulk would need to eat and drink in order to live. Sooner or later hulk will die of hunger or starvation. Weather it takes 1week or 1 year hulk will still be dead. Also how does the hulk breath in space when space has no air?



Hulk no longer needs oxygen in space. His lungs fill up with some kind of viscous liquid to stop depressurization. Also, his body is completely fueled by adrenaline. As long as he's in a threatening situation, his body will keep regenerating itself non-stop.

Also, Hulk only ate Kleiser in the Ultimates, not 616.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

Didn't deadpool almost beat that ass? Piccolo could have it made then. However, deadpool is one of the best fighters in marvel so dunno.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Deadpool...beating the Hulk? Unlikely without jobbing or something I bet.


----------



## Yosha (Nov 3, 2007)

read the comic brah


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 3, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Don't tell anyone to stfu.



Hi Hitler     .


----------



## Vicious (Nov 3, 2007)

WWH Hulk has destroyed a dimension with his thunderclap before, hulk also has destroyed a astroid twice the size of earth.



He would kill Piccolo with one hit.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Yet World War Hulk lost to WW Juggs, who lost to War Hulk with his Celestial/Apoclaypse tech armor.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 3, 2007)

He said "if I'm not mistaken". What makes you sure that ut was indeed twice the size of earth? And besides the rockets propelled him. 

It's definitely a hyperbole. /troll


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

WWH didn't exactly lose to Juggs. He just didn't have the time to deal with Juggs, seeing as how Juggs isn't an opponent Hulk could beat without going ALL out. Especially when Juggs had nothing Hulk wanted.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 3, 2007)

manyturk2 said:


> He said "if I'm not mistaken". What makes you sure that ut was indeed twice the size of earth? And besides the rockets propelled him.
> 
> It's definitely a hyperbole. /troll


Did you read the scans i posted. it says it's calculated to be twice the size of earth.


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 3, 2007)

Eiris said:


> Did you read the scans i posted. it says it's calculated to be twice the size of earth.



Did you see the last word of my post?  It says that I was joking.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> WWH didn't exactly lose to Juggs. He just didn't have the time to deal with Juggs, seeing as how Juggs isn't an opponent Hulk could beat without going ALL out. Especially when Juggs had nothing Hulk wanted.



I'm just going by what Havoc informed me on with War Hulk had that super tech armor that he has.


----------



## Slips (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm just going by what Havoc informed me on with War Hulk had that super tech armor that he has.



WWH never lost to Juggs he just told him to piss off in a matter of speaking.

I'll grab the scans in a mo


----------



## Random Nobody (Nov 3, 2007)

If Piccolo has half a brain, he starts the fight running.


----------



## The Sentry (Nov 3, 2007)

Special beam cannons the Hulks heart then lobotomizez him


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Or Hulk just Thunderclaps Piccolo to a green pulp.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 3, 2007)

Slips said:


> WWH never lost to Juggs he just told him to piss off in a matter of speaking.
> 
> I'll grab the scans in a mo


Ok, now post the page before that were Juggs was pushing Hulk back, which showed he had the advantage in strength.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hulk shakes the Namekian babyman to death.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> He still had eaten Kleiser in the Avengers.



Stop that right now. I've told you time and time again that it was *ULTIMATE* and not *616* Hulk. If you can't even freaking distinguish something as *basic* as that then get the hell out of any comic book threads. I am serious, you're only proving that you're like the majority here.


----------



## Darklyre (Nov 4, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Special beam cannons the Hulks heart then lobotomizez him



Hulk would regenerate both of those in under 5 seconds.


----------



## Fang (Nov 4, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Stop that right now. I've told you time and time again that it was *ULTIMATE* and not *616* Hulk. If you can't even freaking distinguish something as *basic* as that then get the hell out of any comic book threads. I am serious, you're only proving that you're like the majority here.



I'm sorry.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 4, 2007)

Hulk shows that bitch who truly deserves to be green. On a side note, I feel kind of bad for the DBZ fans in the OB. They should just move on and accept that DBZ is nowhere near as powerful as they wish it was.


----------



## Vicious (Nov 4, 2007)

Hulk goes dark cosmos ftw.


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 4, 2007)

kermit Solo's Both.

"It's Not Easy Being Green"


----------



## Slips (Nov 4, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Ok, now post the page before that were Juggs was pushing Hulk back, which showed he had the advantage in strength.



Before???? 




They are at a stand still and iirc before that they are just smacking each other about niether of them seem too effected bye it.


On a non related topic while I'm here this has nothing to do with the fight but I just fucking love the page anyway


----------



## Enclave (Nov 4, 2007)

Tifa said:


> Ok, now post the page before that were Juggs was pushing Hulk back, which showed he had the advantage in strength.



Eh, judging from the other scan posted looks like Jugs and Hulk were at a standstill.  That said though, Jugs pushing Hulk back isn't a strength feat for Juggs, it is a magic feat for Cyttorak.  What allows Jugs to do that is the unstoppable enchantment he has not his super strength.  If somebody wants to stop Jugs mid-charge they need to be stronger than Cyttorak's enchantment not Jugs strength, also if Hulk did stop his charge then that is by far the greatest strength feat we have yet seen from him, even greater than what was seen from War Hulk as War Hulk had to get Jugs off balance to stop the charge instead of just overpowering the charge through sheer strength.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Eh, judging from the other scan posted looks like Jugs and Hulk were at a standstill.  That said though, Jugs pushing Hulk back isn't a strength feat for Juggs, it is a magic feat for Cyttorak.  What allows Jugs to do that is the unstoppable enchantment he has not his super strength.  If somebody wants to stop Jugs mid-charge they need to be stronger than Cyttorak's enchantment not Jugs strength, also if Hulk did stop his charge then that is by far the greatest strength feat we have yet seen from him, even greater than what was seen from War Hulk as War Hulk had to get Jugs off balance to stop the charge instead of just overpowering the charge through sheer strength.



The point was War Hulk was overpowering Juggs enchantments, obviously WWH couldn't.  Go back and look at the War Hulk vs. Juggs scans, he had Juggs stopped, while this Hulk was being moved back.

And Juggs enchantments and his strength go hand in hand, if Cytorrak boosted the power of the enchantment Juggs would have kept going.


----------



## Power16 (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, i need to re-look at those War Hulk seen again because i taught that Juggs still overpowered him but War Hulk got him off his momentum to gain upper hand.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 4, 2007)

Power16 said:


> Yeah, i need to re-look at those War Hulk seen again because i taught that Juggs still overpowered him but War Hulk got him off his momentum to gain upper hand.



Exactly what happened as I recall.  Hulk used a tentacle from his armour to wrap around Jugs leg and throw him to the ground.  He didn't actually overpower the unstoppable enchantment though he did slow it down more than anybody ever has before.

Oh and Tifa, according to this scan



It looks like they are fighting at a standstill, so if Jugs was charging before that scan then that would mean that WWH actually overpowered the unstoppable enchantment which yes is stronger than the strength enchantments on Jugs.  I'm not discounting Jugs strength at all by the way, however his raw strength generally has been written as lower than a pissed off Hulk, it's his unstoppable enchantment and his durability enchantments which are where he really shines.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 4, 2007)

That scan shows them trading blows, then they lock arms, then Juggs starts pushing him back.  You can tell by just looking at Hulk's feet.  WWH didn't stop Juggs.  

Juggs has never shown an upper limit to his strength, just like everything else Cytorrak has boosted his strength, but we can assume he is at least at Hulk's levels because of all their fights.


War Hulk actually had Juggs stopped completely, then he used his tentacle to grab his leg.

*Spoiler*: __


----------

